# woadłam



## NotNow

I received this text, and I have no idea what _woadłam_ means:

Żaluję, że na to nie woadłam

I can't even find it in dictionaries.

Thanks.


----------



## zaffy

No wonder, this word doesn't exist. Looks like a typo.

Żaluję, że na to nie w*p*adłam - What a pity I didn't figure it out.


----------



## NotNow

Thanks!


----------



## NotNow

Does w*p*adać mean to figure out?  I can't find that definition either.


----------



## zaffy

wpaść na coś = come up with an idea/figure out,


----------



## Ben Jamin

wpaść (perfective) and wpadać (imperfective) na coś,  means literally "to fall upon something" .
Actually the original expression is "wpaść na pomysł" ( to get an idea), but in colloquial speech people say just "coś".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> wpaść (perfective) and wpadać (imperfective) na coś,  means literally "to fall upon something" .


Or into something, like a hole in a road. Also figuratively: "wpaść w pułapkę/poślizg/kłopoty/złość" (fall into the trap, skid, get into trouble, fall into anger).


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Or into something, like a hole in a road. Also figuratively: "wpaść w pułapkę/poślizg/kłopoty/złość" (fall into the trap, skid, get into trouble, fall into anger).


But this is not related to "wpaść /wpadać na coś" in the discussed meaning.


----------

